

Tiny Cortex-A8 COM runs Linux and Android, goes for $27 - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/tiny-sodimm-style-cortex-a8-board-runs-linux-and-android/

======
joezydeco
The SODIMM factor is useless without a carrier board. And I can't see the
pricing on the carrier board except for the combo which is being sold for "$59
in volume".

The $27 price is also for the 275 MHz part in 1000s quantity, not the 600 MHz
part. That's $34 (in 1000s?). Good luck running any kind of desktop on 275
MHz, much less Android.

------
jdboyd
That's $27 in volume, which is a bit of a disappointment after getting used to
Raspberry Pis in single unit volume of $25. However, unlike the RPi, this is
likely more suitable for commercial use, once you figure out how to buy one.
BTW, single unit price is $67.50, prior to buying an eval board to attach the
COM to.

------
astrodust
SODIMM is a rather interesting packaging method for this kind of thing. Not
hacker friendly, but great for OEMs that want to be able to replace this part.

